# nice cheap skulls for vivs and tanks only 99p



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

for only 99p








availiable from most new agents/stores or online 
HowYourBodyWorks

the same mag was out a few years back and i made these with the skulls


























​


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

neat idea!....cheap & effective...nice one


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah there quiet cool for 99p, i use alot for my T's as hides:2thumb:


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this issue in the newsagents now? Tried the webpage for it and it wont let me buy them just comes up with a message in a different language lol


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Crazmanian said:


> Is this issue in the newsagents now?


 
Cant say I've checked but there running the adverts at mo, so i guess so?!£


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Suppose i could just get out my chair and walk the 300 yard to the shop and ask lol


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

To Answer my question yes 1st issue is out in shops now although top of skull will cost you an extra 2.99 in issue 2. Would be kwl to open up the eye sockets maybe and use it as a hide with the cap on and a little filling in the base.
Just hope no little kid is going to the shop for a few days as i bought the last 3


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah the issue is out now, the seller looked at me odd when i ask for 10 of them

they make great hides if you drill out the eyes


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> yeah the issue is out now, the seller looked at me odd when i ask for 10 of them


Haha the woman in the local co-op looked at me weird for buying one lol should have seen her face when i told her what i was doing with it.
Then went in to my local shop and ordered anouther 5 lol with issue 2


----------



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

Did you grout over the skull then paint it? i have just jogged to my local shop for one. and set a reminder on my phone to get issue 2 haha.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sinclairmic said:


> Did you grout over the skull then paint it? i have just jogged to my local shop for one. and set a reminder on my phone to get issue 2 haha.


i spray painted it, then varnish but as it was drying a sprinkled some grit on it so the little crits could get a good grip:2thumb:


----------



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

do you think grout would stick to it?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sinclairmic said:


> do you think grout would stick to it?


yeah, 
on the first layer i would do a nice thin almost liquid layer and let that dry,
then that'll give the 2nd layer something to grip to(so to speak) and will stick much easier


----------



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

great, i shall try that when i aquire the top of the skull


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> for only 99p
> image
> availiable from most new agents/stores or online
> HowYourBodyWorks
> ...





ch4dg said:


> yeah the issue is out now, the seller looked at me odd when i ask for 10 of them
> 
> they make great hides if you drill out the eyes
> image
> ...


totally amazing!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> totally amazing!


thanks

some more pics


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i challenge you to make a ghost rider viv! with your talent it'd be amazing!:lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i challenge you to make a ghost rider viv! with your talent it'd be amazing!:lol2:


thats an awesome ideal it will sit well next to my punisher one being marvel knighs and all.....putting my thinking cap on now: victory:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> thats an awesome ideal it will sit well next to my punisher one being marvel knighs and all.....putting my thinking cap on now: victory:


awesome:flrt:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> awesome:flrt:


maybe use some chains to replace the vines and ropes: victory:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> maybe use some chains to replace the vines and ropes: victory:


if i had the money i'd be asking you to make me one


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i got 6 of these 

how would you do a ghost rider one....as i want to do this


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i got 6 of these
> 
> how would you do a ghost rider one....as i want to do this


i have a few ideas but nothing solid


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> i have a few ideas but nothing solid


mwahahah now you has to do one!! :whistling2: tee hee


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

what type of paint do you use for painting? would like to do custom things for my T's but not sure what paint is safe for them?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> mwahahah now you has to do one!! :whistling2: tee hee


i am thinking:2thumb:



MaxJay said:


> what type of paint do you use for painting? would like to do custom things for my T's but not sure what paint is safe for them?


any as long as you air them out....
i use spray paint with acrylics....mainly games work shop brands or tamiya modelling paint: victory:


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

Cheers buddy


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaxJay said:


> Cheers buddy


no probs: victory:


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Still waiting for the Skull Caps any idea if its 2 weekly or monthly magazine?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Crazmanian said:


> Still waiting for the Skull Caps any idea if its 2 weekly or monthly magazine?


fortnightly


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

dinostore said:


> i got 6 of these
> 
> how would you do a ghost rider one....as i want to do this





ch4dg said:


> i have a few ideas but nothing solid


as soon as you do please let me know


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Just incase anyone has forgot the tops of the skull is in shops now : victory:


----------

